# Next device



## Buan Stanley (16/8/15)

Right I have a birthday coming up soon and all I want is another device a cloud machine.

Please in really simple terms grade 1 level ( pics also helpful ) what should I ask for???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/15)

The Vicious Ant Variant



You're welcome

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dubz (16/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> The Vicious Ant Variant
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome



I always crack myself up with this video

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (16/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Right I have a birthday coming up soon and all I want is another device a cloud machine.
> 
> Please in really simple terms grade 1 level ( pics also helpful ) what should I ask for???
> 
> ...



Maybe this....................




(runs and hides!!!!)

Seriously though it depends on what sort of budget you are working with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Maybe this....................
> 
> View attachment 33781
> 
> ...


Yip, the budget is kinda important. The variant goes for around R12k, but hey, it's only money


----------



## VapeSnow (16/8/15)

Cloudmaker Whiteout DNA200?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

all i could understand outta all that waffle was 260waaaat Lmao


----------



## VapeSnow (16/8/15)

Vaporshark DNA200?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buan Stanley (16/8/15)

Something like these guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/8/15)

that video..... Must taste like shit after the flames at 260W and then he tries to vape it again afterwards


----------



## Alex (16/8/15)

You could go for a Velocity RDA and one of those mech mods if that's what you had in mind. It's a really good RDA, both for flavour and clouds.


----------



## Buan Stanley (16/8/15)

I like the mech mod look and that RDA does look insane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/8/15)

If you would like to get into coil building etc,I would suggest the IPV D2 and Billow V2 tank.

That is a real nice setup in my opinion.


----------



## Buan Stanley (16/8/15)

I like the dripping idea as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> I like the dripping idea as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then the Mutation X V4.It is a cloud and flavour machine.


----------



## shaunnadan (16/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Something like these guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those are Mech mods. Good for clouds but not the greatest option. 

As a single battery mod without any electronics you have a max power of about 45-50w on a fully charged battery depending on your battery. 

You need to get a seperate battery charger. Also there is no protection against short circuits which is the risky part.

Mech mods are good for drippers but not tanks. 

An istick 50w has more power for longer (its got dual lipo batteries) USB charging and regulated.

But for serious clouds you need real power !! Think along the lines of a sigelei, snow wolf


----------



## Buan Stanley (16/8/15)

So much to decide on I'm gonna have to take some of you shopping with me..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (16/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> So much to decide on I'm gonna have to take some of you shopping with me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What vapegear do you have ? Specifically drippers , tanks.

If you want i can ship you a Mech mod and you can experiment with one .


----------



## Buan Stanley (16/8/15)

I'm currently using a istick 40w TC which I love to pieces but you know how it goes with us always want more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

